# Mac Version?



## PikachuNarutodude (Jan 29, 2014)

I have read multiple topics before about mac and saying it will come at a time. I was just wondering how much longer considering OBS is now i beta. Since the last real answer was a while ago i would appreciate an update :)


----------



## dodgepong (Jan 29, 2014)

There is absolutely no reason to open a new thread about this. If you had really done even a cursory search, then you would have seen a number of recent threads saying that the Mac version is coming early this year. It is still expected to come within the next few months.


----------

